
Snowlife: Playing with cellular automata B3/S1237 - zitterbewegung
https://www.facebook.com/joshua.herman/posts/10155410169989619
======
zitterbewegung
To view this you can use golly and program the rule B3/S1237
[http://golly.sourceforge.net](http://golly.sourceforge.net) .

~~~
rootdiver
How could i reproduce this without golly ? what are the rules ?

~~~
teraflop
The notation "B3/S1237" means a dead cell becomes alive (is "born") if it has
3 live neighbors, and a live cell survives if the number of live neighbors is
1, 2, 3 or 7.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life-
like_cellular_automaton](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life-
like_cellular_automaton)

